

Review my app coded in the past two days: BookBox - lkozma

http://www.lkozma.net/bookbox<p>embedded for ex. on my main page: http://www.lkozma.net<p>I made this small widget during this weekend to learn a bit of javascript. I'd be glad to get feedback on how understandable, usable, etc. it is or feature ideas, suggestions.
======
timf
How about letting me put my own referrer ID in it Mr. laszkozm-20 ;-)

Looks good to me (I like how it is succinct and not gawdy), hope it catches
on. True suggestion would be to make the "get your own" link point to
<http://www.lkozma.net/bookbox/> instead of
[http://www.lkozma.net/bookbox/index.php?mx=8&id=0](http://www.lkozma.net/bookbox/index.php?mx=8&id=0)
because the latter has a bunch of books in the box already.

~~~
lkozma
Thanks for the suggestions. I am planning to add a feature of allowing users
to add their own referrer ID or to disable the redirects to amazon altogether,
I'm thinking how to present that not to confuse those who don't know or care
about referrer IDs.

